# winter camping



## thrush (May 1, 2005)

We've just bought a 'new' van(Eriba 580) and are itching to try it out.
any sites by towns, pubs open in lakes this weekend?
We've already booked for the Netherlands for the new year, 
traveling in hope.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

When I lived in the UK I found both the "camping clubs" site directories invaluable for finding sites open in the "off" season as details of when they were open is always clearly displayed against each site. INfo and pics are usually good, too. Probably worth joining one or more just for that IMO :wink:

PS some info is on their websites, too.


----------



## thrush (May 1, 2005)

We are members of 'the Friendly Club' none open on thier website, according to 'the Managment'


----------



## 89235 (May 17, 2005)

Hi

I think the windemere site is open, even though it is at staverly not windemere, not close to pub but had a bar on site last time I was there but this was a long time ago.

The caravan club has a couple of sites open this time of year one at grange over sands and one at the trout beck at the top off the A66.

Also Brotherswater site open all year nice pub but facilities leave alot to be desired, or they did a couple of years ago.

If you are happy to wild it nice spots all over a few are:-

Opposite castlerigg stone circle nice views and walking distance to Keswick this is also a good place to park if you are shopping in Keswick as there are few places in the town to park a van.

Just out side Ambleside on B5286 on way to Hawkshead as you turn off on the right hand side down by the river nice flat area.

Bowness on one way system after dark no parking restrictions


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,

You can search the Caravan Club website - www.caravanclub.co.uk - for sites. They have a number open all year and many are open to non members.

Both Caravan Club and Camping Club run a network of CL's (or CS's in the case of the camping club) that are small sites, up to 5 vans. But these should be member only.

Have a good time!


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

There is a Camp site at Brighouse Bay (Kircudbright) that is on the Camping Cheque UK system 
That is open all year - think the bar is also open


----------

